# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cho hỏi về nơi mua dụng cụ cắt gọt

## thuhanoi

Hi, chào các bác
CHo em hỏi ở Hà nội bác nào mua dao cụ tại cửa hang Mai tới chưa ạ. Em thấy nó đăng bán online, em cũng tìm được 1 số món cần thiết nhưng nó ậm ờ quá không biết nó đăng vậy mà nó có that không nữa. Bác nào ở gần em nhờ mua giúp được không ạ.
http://dungcumaitoi.vn/5181I266/phu-...r32x100mm.aspx

----------


## emptyhb

Mai Tới chỗ bán nhiều đồ CNC thì ở 284 Trần Khát Trân, gần đó chắc có bác itnoi thôi. Bác cần hàng gì thì cứ gọi điện thoại trước cho đỡ mất công.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Bác nào biết chỗ nào bán dao phay ngón đường kính từ 1.5 ~1.8 mm không? 
Vì dùng con 1mm thì quá ngắn không đủ sâu, còn con 2mm lại quá to.

----------


## hoctap256

Mai tới bác tới tận nơi 1 hàng cháo 2 là trần khát chân.
Chứ online hơi khó mua vì khá đông khách. Không thì chợ trời mua 1 chiếc dép tổ oong cũnh có  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

1.5mm cắt sâu được 4mm, 2mm cắt sâu được 5mm, 2mm, 2me thì cắt sâu được 6mm, theo em biết những con dao số lẻ hơi bị hiếm , thỉnh thoảng thấy hàng bãi , còn không mài thân dao cho nó cao hơn xíu , cắt chậm cũng xong mà anh anhcos.

----------

anhcos

----------


## elenercom

Tôi có mấy con carbide end mill 1.5x3 chuôi 6 của Hàn xẻng thì phải, mua lâu rồi mà không dùng đến. Nếu bác quan tâm tôi sẽ để lại cho.




> Bác nào biết chỗ nào bán dao phay ngón đường kính từ 1.5 ~1.8 mm không? 
> Vì dùng con 1mm thì quá ngắn không đủ sâu, còn con 2mm lại quá to.

----------


## huyquynhbk

cháu thỉnh thoảng đi qua khu Trần khát trân, chú Thuhanoi cần mua gì thì ới cháu mua giúp hộ chú ah

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## dinhhai1613

Bên em cũng bán mấy cái dụng cắt gọt bác cần ấy, dao phay ngón trọ, cầu, mũi doa trụ, doa côn có cả. 
Bác tham khảo ở đây nhé: namhaiphat(chấm)com   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

chỗ tơi mái ấy bán cũng được, họ bán luôn tay chắc k chăm sóc được online trừ phi đơn hàng lớn thôi bác

----------


## elenercom

Tuần trước ra nhà MT ở Trần Khát Chân hỏi mua cái mũi khoan tàu phi 8.5. Nó bảo 30k, mềnh chê đắt không mua. Hỏi nó cái mũi V 90 độ, nó bảo cái mũi khoan còn không mua được thì cái đó không mua được đâu. Ra nhà Bình Diệp mua cái mũi mũi khoan có 15k y chang.
Mình mua cả cái khoan bàn nhà nó với đống mũi khoan inox trên Hàng Cháo mà nó không biết, mua 3 cái dao tiện cũng 700k mờ nó cũng chẳng nhớ. 
Chán thằng này.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ thử tuần nào cũng tới mua coi, nhớ ngay ấy mờ.

----------


## Doosan

Mua ở Hàng Cháo mà kêu bên Trần khát Chân nó nhớ để chăm sóc kh  đÊN chịu .

Mình hay gọi Thanh hồng trên Thuốc Băcs

----------


## Hưng Nguyễn

Mình mới cung cấp các dụng cụ cắt CNC, các vật liệu carbide, PCD, CBN. Nếu bạn có nhu cầu mua liên hệ 0978 173 898 (Mr Hoàng) hoặc 0976 260 985 (Mr Hưng)
Rất hân hạnh!

----------

